# Fazer com que



## Ricardoreis

Bom dia a todos 

Tenho uma pergunta a respeito do emprego da frase 'Fazer com que', mais o subjuntivo. Eu já entendi que isso quer dizer o mesmo que apenas 'fazer', na acepção de compelir alguém a fazer algo, ou de forçar mudança, mais ou menos, mas não consigo perceber bem como se alteram o tom, o caráter e o estilo da frase quando se empregar a construção 'fazer com que'. Espero que baste verem os dois exemplos seguintes:

_A notícia fez com que as bolsas de valores despencassem. _

Ou 

_A notícia fez despencarem as bolsas de valores._

Se for preciso dar um palpite, eu diria que pareça mais polída e mais elegante aquela, mas por isso mesmo também pareça mais formal e assim não cabe na língua coloquial.

Alguém tem uma dica para este pobre coitado estrangeiro confuso?


----------



## Vanda

Pobre estrangeiro confuso que nos deixou confusos!  Aventuro dizer que não prestamos atenção na diferença entre _fazer com que_ e _fazer_, como nos exemplos que você mencionou. 

fazer (com) que = obrigar a; causar

Assim, do alto da cabeça, sem procurar na gramática, diria que não faz diferença o uso nos dois exemplos que você deu. 
_
A notícia fez com que as bolsas de valores despencassem. _

_A notícia fez despencarem as bolsas de valores._


----------



## **Melga**

_A notícia fez *despencar* as bolsas de valores._
As _notícia *fizeram despencar* as bolsas de valores._
Assim, está gramaticalmente correcto

Sorry:* As *_*notícias* fizeram despencar as bolsas de valores._


----------



## Vanda

Desculpe, Melga, -  BTW, bem-vinda aos fóruns -  mas não vejo erro em nenhuma das duas formas sugeridas pelo Ricardo.

_A notícia fez com que as bolsas de valores despencassem. _

_A notícia fez despencarem as bolsas de valores._


----------



## **Melga**

o problema está no tempo verbal do verbo despencar na segunda frase.
veja do seguinte modo:
*_a mãe fez comerem o bolo_ (aos filhos) está incorrecto. O correcto será _A mãe fez comer o bolo _(aos filhos)


----------



## Ricardoreis

Obrigado Vanda, você me mostra o caminho, como sempre. É que pensando nas sutilezas da língua Inglés que tenho medo de empregar formas alternativas antes de compreender por completo os detalhes escondidos à espera de me atrapalhar 

Que desafiante isso beleza da língua portuguesa!

A propósito, quanto ao uso do infinitivo pessoal de "fez despencarem", eu me atenho às regras aqui.

Mas confesso que acho esta área bastante confusante


----------



## **Melga**

dito de outra forma:
"despencar" não pode concordar nem com o sujeito nem com o complemento. O verbo "fazer" é que é o principal e, portanto, o que concorda com o sujeito. O verbo auxiliar, despencar neste caso, m,anter-se-á sempre no infinitivo.

_A notícia fará despencar as bolsas de valores._ 
_A notícia faz despencar as bolsas de valores._ 
_Se a notícia fizesse_ despencar...


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Desculpe, Melga, - BTW, bem-vinda aos fóruns - mas não vejo erro em nenhuma das duas formas sugeridas pelo Ricardo.
> 
> _A notícia fez com que as bolsas de valores despencassem. _
> 
> _A notícia fez despencarem as bolsas de valores._


 
Opa, eu também diria sem medo: 
A notícia fez as bolsas de valores despencarem.
Está errado? 




**Melga** said:


> o problema está no tempo verbal do verbo despencar na segunda frase.
> veja do seguinte modo:
> *_a mãe fez comerem o bolo_ (aos filhos) está incorrecto. O correcto será _A mãe fez comer o bolo _(aos filhos)


 
Olá, Melga.
Esta contrução me parece estranhíssima:
_A mãe fez comer o bolo _aos filhos. 
Eu diria:
A mãe fez os filhos comerem o bolo.

O que acha?


----------



## **Melga**

De facto, a mim parece-me mais correcto "A notícia fez as bolsas de valores despencarem." e evitar-se-ia o uso do infinitivo, que nos contextos mencionados não deve ser flexionado. Veja-se o que acontece quando trocamos "despencar" por cair (verbo utilizao neste contexto no PE):
_*A notícia fez cairem as bolsas de valores _(não está gramaticalmente correcto), mas _A notícia fez cair as bolsas de valores _


----------



## Outsider

Ricardoreis said:


> _A notícia fez com que as bolsas de valores despencassem. _
> 
> Ou
> 
> _A notícia fez despencarem as bolsas de valores. _
> 
> Se for preciso dar um palpite, eu diria que parece mais polida e mais elegante aquela, mas por isso mesmo também parece mais formal e assim não cabe na língua coloquial.


Ambas estão correctas e querem dizer o mesmo, com as mesmas conotações. (_A notícia fez despencar as bolsas de valores,_ com o infinitivo impessoal, também está certo.) Penso que acertou no seu palpite: a versão com o conjuntivo soa ligeiramente mais formal. Mas a diferença é mínima.

Acho que se pode dizer que acontece aqui é que, enquanto o infinitivo, que é uma forma nominal, se comporta sintacticamente um pouco como um substantivo, e por isso pode seguir imediatamente outro verbo, o conjuntivo, que é um modo característico das orações subordinadas, precisa de ser ligado ao verbo anterior por meio de uma conjunção. Normalmente, essa conjunção é _que_, mas neste caso usa-se a locução conjuntiva _com que_, por alguma razão. Se não estou enganado, também se pode dizer apenas _fazer que_, embora isto seja linguagem um pouco desusada.


----------



## Ricardoreis

Obrigado pelas explicações interessantes e pelas correções, Outsider


----------



## Kangas

Olá Ricardo,

Concordo com tudo o que foi dito anteriormente. "fazer com que" significa obrigar algo a acontecer, provocar que algo aconteça ...

Eu apenas corrigiria uma pequena coisa: 

_A notícia *fez despencar* as bolsas de valores._

Quando usamos o verbo nesta frase referimo-nos á noticia, daí a 3 pessoa do singular (*fez*) seguida do infinitivo *despencar* ... pois a acção principal, uma vez que se trata de um verbo composto está no verbo fazer e não no vebo despencar. 

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Ricardoreis

Será que em Portugal se diz "fez despencar" e no Brasil "fez despencarem"? As regras gramáticas me dizem que quando houver mudança do subjeto que regra o verbo, deve-se empregar o infinitivo pessoal.

_A notícia fez
As bolsas de valores despencam_

Logo, _a notícia fez despencarem as bolsas de valores_.

Parece que despertei divergência entre os portugueses e os brasileiros, talvez seja melhor que vou me esconder agora... que tal?


----------



## Kangas

Caro colega, para ser muito sincera o verbo despencar não grandemente utilizado em Portugal, contudo por vezes também se utiliza. 

Quanto ao que me diz em relação ao português de Portugal e o português do Brasil, é possivel, mas muito honestamente nisso não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para o ajudar. Mas como tradutora, sei que de facto existem bastantes diferenças gramaticais entre o portugues dos dois países. Talvez algum dos nossos colegas brasileiros nos possa ajudar nisso. 

muitos cumprimentos,

Kangas


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, Ricardo, o uso de infinitivo conjugado é algo que os grandes gramáticos portugueses e brasileiros ainda não chegaram a um consenso, portanto tudo o que for dito a respeito será tido como opções individuais.




> *infinitivo conjugado *- Não há regras inequívocas.   Pode-se escrever deixe as crianças sair ou deixe as crianças   saírem. Confie no ouvido. O que importa são harmonia,   clareza e eufonia. Na dúvida, não flexione o infinitivo.


 fonte




> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Um dos dramas da língua portuguesa e dos jornalistas é o tal de   infinitivo conjugado. Esta semana, uma pessoa muito querida procurou-me   indignada para verberar contra ''barbaridade'' em título da* Folha*:   ''Pragmatismo faz negros apoiar Pitta''.Mais uma vez, fui obrigado a decepcioná-la. Ao menos segundo o ''Novo   Manual da Redação'', não há erro. Apesar do manual, esclareço de   pronto que também acho horrível. Soa errado, mesmo que não seja.   fonte[/FONT][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Quando tiver um tempinho vou procurar as discussões que já tivemos sobre o assunto aqui no fórum.


----------



## uchi.m

Olá!

_Fazer_ é um verbo auxiliar factitivo ou causativo.

Achei isto, pode ser de interesse. Excerto da fonte:


> O caráter causativo desses verbos é expresso:
> 
> (...)
> por verbos auxiliares: deixar, fazer (...), como em "fiz Léo estudar" (por minha ação, Léo estudou) (...)
> Repare que os auxiliares causativos não formam locução verbal com o infinitivo. Assim, cada verbo tem seu sujeito, e o verbo no infinitivo pode ser substituído por forma modal: "Fiz com que Léo estudasse", (...)


 
Parece-me também que, quando o verbo auxiliar causativo é _fazer_ e o infinitivo é transformado em sua forma modal, é necessário o uso do _com_ antes do _que_. Mas, veja, isso não é nem uma afirmação, nem uma generalização, mas sim uma constatação.

Uchi.m


----------



## gvergara

**Melga** said:


> _A notícia fez *despencar* as bolsas de valores._
> As _notícia *fizeram despencar* as bolsas de valores._
> Assim, está gramaticalmente correcto
> 
> Sorry:* As *_*notícias* fizeram despencar as bolsas de valores._


Na construção _fazer + infinitivo_, qual é a colocação mais comum do sujeito do verbo fazer? Antes ou então após ele?

_A notícia fez despencar(em) *as bolsas*_, ou então
_A notícia fez *as bolsas* despencar(em)._


----------



## Outsider

Ambas me parecem bastante comuns.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

gvergara said:


> Na construção _fazer + infinitivo_, qual é a colocação mais comum do sujeito do verbo fazer? Antes ou então após ele?


(1) A notícia fez as bolsas despencarem.
- Acho que essa é a forma mais simples. Apostaria que, das três, é a mais comum na fala.

(2) A notícia fez com que as bolsas despencassem. 
- Já percebo essa forma como um pouco mais estilosa do que a primeira. Apostaria que ela é mais comum na escrita do que na fala espontânea.

(3) A notícia fez despencarem as bolsas.
- Tenho a impressão de que a anteposição do verbo confere à frase um tom mais estiloso e formal. Não acho que seja algo que se use na fala natural; soaria um pouco pedante aos meus ouvidos.


----------



## Istriano

Usando FAZER COM QUE podemos evitar estruturas ''problemáticas'':

Fiz ela dançar. (incomum na escrita)
Fi-la dançar. (raríssima na fala)
Fiz com que ela dançasse.  (um compromisso)


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> (3) A notícia fez despencarem as bolsas.
> - Tenho a impressão de que a anteposição do verbo confere à frase um tom mais estiloso e formal. Não acho que seja algo que se use na fala natural; soaria um pouco pedante aos meus ouvidos.



Esse é o novo/velho problema...Inversão já não é possível em português brasileiro, com verbos transitivos...


A notícia fez com que vocês matassem.  (vocês = sujeito)
A notícia fez vocês matarem. (vocês = sujeito)
A notícia fez matarem vocês.   (vocês = objeto direto)

_Vocês mataram. _(verbo transitivo direto; vocês = sujeito)
_Mataram vocês._ (verbo transitivo direto; vocês = objeto)
Inversão não se pratica.
_
Quem você odeia? _(verbo transitivo direto; você = sujeito)
_Quem odeia você? _(verbo transitivo direto; você = objeto direto)
Inversão não se pratica.

_Chegaram vocês.
Vocês chegaram.
Quando vocês chegaram?
Quando chegaram vocês?_
Verbo intransitivo. Inversão possível.

Visto que _despencar _é um verbo intransitivo, a inversão estará sempre correta, e possível. 
No entanto, com o verbo _fazer _soa um tanto formal. Será que no futuro a inversão não será possível nem com verbos intransitivos? Será que _chegou você _soará estranho em 100 anos, e só se falará_ você chegou_? 

*gvergara* já perguntou sobre isso aqui: Vou abrir as janelas para entrar um arzinho


----------



## Farias o quê?

Ruy Barbosa*¹* defendia (com unhas e dentes bem escovados) a construção _faz com que_ em oposição à _faz que_. Atualmente, o Recanto das Letras aclama ambas as construções. Assim o faz o Ciberdúvidas que, no entanto, prefere a primeira à segunda. Fá-lo também, com algum entusiasmo e determinação, a maioria dos sítios educacionais encontradiços (por que não _achadiços_*²*?) entre os quais o "Manual de Redação do Estadão*³*" preconiza — ou pretende _fazer com que_ aceitemos — somente a estrutura _fazer que_. Em que plataformas alicerçou a preconização ou a que fundamentos sintático-semânticos ou mesmo de ordem semiótica recorreu aquele manual ao arbitrar uma única escolha?

Ocorrências na Internet:
_fez que_ — 29.500 (Pt)
_fez com que_ — 301.000 (Pt)
_fez que_ — 187.000 (site:br)
_fez com que_ — 2.870.000 (site:br)

_fazer que_
1 Ver _fazer com que_: Não queria, mas _fiz que_ as bolsas de valores despencassem.
2 Fingir, simular (ação): Bem que ouvi as bolsas de valores despencarem, mas _fiz que_ dormia.

_fazer com que_
1 Causar, deslanchar (ação): Não queria, mas _fiz (com) que_ as bolsas de valores despencassem.
2 Ser a causa de, acarretar: O feriadão _fez com que_ as bolsas de valores despencassem.
Fonte: Com ajuda do Aulete.

Recomenda, outrossim, utilizemos o verbo _fazer_ com infinitivo não flexionado: Pressão Sindical Faz Bolsas de Valores Mundiais _Despencar_ (e não _Despencarem_).

Pergunta: Quando o universo lusófono começou a utilizar a construção _fazer com que_, ou melhor, quando o _com_ começou a aparecer entre o _fazer_ e o _que_?

--------------------
*¹* Ruy Barbosa de Oliveira, (1849—1923), polímata brasileiro, mas se destacou mais como jurista, advogado, político, diplomata, escritor, filólogo, jornalista, tradutor e orador.
*²* Achadiço? O que acha disso?
*³* _Manual de Redação de O Estado de São Paulo_.


----------

